# more violations than a kitchen cabenet can hold



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

This seriously must be the most code violations that have ever been in one space. Wait for all the pics.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Lovely, where are the after pictures?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

All she was willing to pay for was the replacement if the ferco and the make shift dishwasher tail piece. I would have had to rip every bit of pipe out of that house to fixe everything. I never saw a vent in the whole place. I was a trailer out in BFE.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

The elbow in picture #3 looks like they may have used that orange cpvc glue crap.
At least they used puple primer on the coupling below it.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the fact that they used pvc for pressurized pipe indoors. If that's not bad enough, they used it for the hot water too. Clear vinyl tubing for the dishwasher water and waste. Cross threaded lav supply on the hot side. S-trap on the sink waste. No vent of any kind. Saddle fitting feeding the ice maker.........on the hot side. The vinyl tubing in the ghetto dishwasher tail piece is pushed in so far it's obstructing the sinks flow path.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No valve on the hot side. Clear glue with no primer on many of the fittings.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I got a pic of a lav too from the same place.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

That and the dishwasher tailpiece is below the so called trap


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

the cup under the kitchen sink must of had vodka in it, that dude had to be plastered to plumb in that abortion!!!!!!!!!!

*leak 1*


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Why not relocate the DW tailpiece to the house side of the "trap" when you changed it?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Because I had just driven 30 miles to the job and the lady was only willing to pay an extremely low amount that I'm ashamed to admit I accepted. She only wanted that connection replaced and was only willing to pay a certain amount. I was not going to get involved with anything more than that one piece for what I was getting paid. Lowering the trap under the tail piece would have involved extra time and I wasn't going into ANYTHING more for the breadcrumbs I was getting paid.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope before you started you told the owner that this thing could start breaking beyond your control and there requested repair, as you know by just looking at this it, it could fall apart without even touching this mess. 

Murphy's Law 101


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I gave her the speach.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

When I think of Florida, I think of rich New York Jews, Gone With The Wind mansions, and South Beach rich beauties. Where you finding these poor people? :laughing:

When I did AHS, those are the kind of places that I went to. Now, with my big ads and bigger monthly costs, I don't see poor people too much.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Reminds of that Kenny Rogers song, 

you've got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em, know when to walk away, *know when to run!*


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Exactly, I would have run. If the customer didn't want to replace the mess and do it right I wouldn't have done anything. I would have given her the price (full price), if she said no I would have thanked her and said good luck and goodbye.


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

get the name of the plumber who did this he would probably win an award with this kind of work


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I have had way too many jobs like that for stuff to fall apart in my hands when I try to re-vamp it. I know how it is when the ho is not willing to pay for anything extra. Like, it was not broke till you messed with it. DUH!!!!! It's a piece of crap lady!!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh. Btw. Went to hook up kitchen sink today for a lady that re-modeled her kitchen with new cabinets and cultured marble tops. She bought the 33x22 ss sink from home depo. Koher sink, single clamping track, no sink clips. She called counter top people who had just left there 2 hours earlier and asked if they saw the clips anywhere since they opened the box with the sink in it. Guy says, " oh, just caulk it down, no clips are needed. Like duh!! ss sink with no mounting clips? Come on man. Make me look like an idiot. Needless to say, it was a trip to the local hardware store which luckily had some that I made work. Cost me 2.99 plus tax. Lady had my check already written out and handed to me and she went back to work, before I discovered there were no clips. I got done before she came home from work so I will be calling her to add another trip charge plus 24.99 for sink clips!!! YOU GO HOME DEPOT!!! :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumber said:


> When I think of Florida, I think of rich New York Jews, Gone With The Wind mansions, and South Beach rich beauties. Where you finding these poor people? :laughing:
> 
> When I did AHS, those are the kind of places that I went to. Now, with my big ads and bigger monthly costs, I don't see poor people too much.


dude, FL is like the mobile home park capitol of the country. For every 1 rich mofo, there is like 50 poor. (And yes, I am one of those 50, but I don't live in a mobile home)


----------



## PlumberWhoCares (Mar 27, 2009)

Every person I have ever interviewed from FL came from somewhere else before he landed in FL. Is anyone born in FL? :laughing:

We have the same plumbing here - sad thing is, I think local plumbers did it.  

Today saw a so-called plumber carrying a Lowes bag full of fittings and thin wall PVC. I was at the building at the request of the property manager to source the cause of a high water bill. After I was finished with her, being just a little curious, I followed the so-called plumber and asked what he was planning to do with his fittings and pipe. He was going to replace the shut off for one of the owners. The main shut off to the unit? Yep, I'm preparing to drain down the condo building real soon. Keep in mind this is a poly building. I'd bet $100.00 he didn't have what he needed to do the job. Just then, I saw him crack open a 16oz Coors beer. It was 1:30 in the afternoon.

I'm sure he was the cheapest. Homeowner is probably really proud he is saving $50.00. Wonder how he will feel when this so-called plumber floods the unit below and he finds out he doesn't carry insurance? 

Why do homeowners hire these clowns? A beer - at 1:30 p.m. - of sure, I want you fixing my plumbing.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*its all about saving money$$$$$$ sooner than later the homeowner will learn the hard way, seen it happen lots of times over the years. *
* the insurance co. hates those wanna-bes!*
*thats all folks-----leak 1*


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Yup. I was borned in Folrida. My neame is bubba. My daddys name was bubba sr. My sons name is bubba the thir, uh, thir, uh, turd, crap, 3. I atteaded 6 grades of learnin. Become plummer man at age 14. Or was it 13. benn doin dat der stuff since den. Made a dern good livin at it. Me and my ole lady will has our 20 foot house paid fer in anoter 10 yeers or so. life is good.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Yup. I was borned in Folrida. My neame is bubba. My daddys name was bubba sr. My sons name is bubba the thir, uh, thir, uh, turd, crap, 3. I atteaded 6 grades of learnin. Become plummer man at age 14. Or was it 13. benn doin dat der stuff since den. Made a dern good livin at it. Me and my ole lady will has our 20 foot house paid fer in anoter 10 yeers or so. life is good.


That is funny! Why do FL and WV have such bad reputations? I've come across idiots everywhere I have ever travelled.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> That is funny! Why do FL and WV have such bad reputations? I've come across idiots everywhere I have ever travelled.


I don't think its just those 2 states. 

You could draw a line from the southernmost border of Washington state straight east to the Atlantic and anything below that line is very suspect.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumber said:


> I don't think its just those 2 states.
> 
> You could draw a line from the southernmost border of Washington state straight east to the Atlantic and anything below that line is very suspect.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

PlumberWhoCares said:


> Every person I have ever interviewed from FL came from somewhere else before he landed in FL. Is anyone born in FL? :laughing:
> 
> We have the same plumbing here - sad thing is, I think local plumbers did it.
> 
> ...


 

I don't think COORS counts as beer.:laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

What ever happened to "protecting the health of the nation?":whistling2:


----------



## PlumberWhoCares (Mar 27, 2009)

Duh on the beer thing. 

You suggesting I should have done something different? I wasn't about to ask him to go through his bag of fittings or check in his truck to see if he had any other pipe. I've tried to help so called plumbers before and what you get is stupid answers like I've bin plummin for tin years, yeah, yeah, I know what 'm doin. or I know that, I was goin to da supply house next. My responsibility is to my customers and teaching my plumbers the correct way (my way:yes of doing things. The board pres was there and didn't say a thing. Stopping idiots and hacks in this town is a full time job. One goes under, two more pop up. Up until two years ago, this state didn't even offer a Masters test. All testing was done by MASC, an outside agency. The state now offers the test and some areas won't acknowledge it because the test has been so dumbed down.

If you guys want to go around righting all the hacks / handyman / homeowners / plumbwannabes, knock yourself out. 

Do I care? You bet I do, BUT, I'm not going to beat my head against a brick wall. I have learned long time ago to accept the things that I cannot change and move on. It wasn't a life/death situation and my ego doesn't require me to win every battle.

Inspectors? Don't even get me started . . .


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

para1 said:


> I don't think COORS counts as beer.:laughing:


definately not. May count as spring water though


----------

